
Ask HN: Redditers want a product, can we help connect the dots? - zupa-hu
Hey HN-ers!<p>I came across this post on reddit where some are looking for an up-to-date Picasa equivalent. (It was killed.) I know lots of startuppers are looking for ideas, it seems there are at least some users who need this.<p>Is there a site where users can vote on ideas they need? I think I&#x27;ve seen one posted here some time ago but can&#x27;t find it. Any ideas? Maybe we could help connect the dots..<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;photography&#x2F;comments&#x2F;hbt3aq&#x2F;i_wish_someone_would_create_a_real_replacement&#x2F;<p>ps - I&#x27;m in no way benefiting from this
======
mtmail
There's a "Ask HN: What would you pay $10 per month for?" (or $100 or similar)
question about once per week, usually few if any responses. Maybe the question
is too broad or has simply been asked too often. The most traction recently
was "Ask HN: Looking for side project ideas"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290536)

Picasa equivalent: "Ask HN: Personal photo library recommendations? Open
source, browser-based"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756110)
might have hints.

~~~
zupa-hu
Thanks, great recommendations!

------
Alupis
Picasa's equivalent is Google Photos... Google folded it into their Photos
service long ago, and it's quite nice (if you don't mind it being a Google
service).

Lots of AI, automatic categorization, face recognition of who's in photos,
location tagging, album generation, "This Day Last Year" (my favorite
feature), slideshows, etc.

~~~
zupa-hu
Unfortunately, Google Photos is the source of their grief. Thanks though!

